# Cyber Monday Part Deux!



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Starting Monday December 8th, Discount Tire Co., Americas Tire Co., and Discount Tire Direct will be offering an instant savings of $50.00 on a set of select tires and any 4 wheels. If you decide you want both wheels and tires, we will take $100.00 off the top of your order instantly! Click the link below for more details. 

Details:*Cyber Monday Part Deux* 

If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask!


----------

